# Dewalt 20v max



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bustabo said:


> Just got my 5 piece 20v max kit in.
> 
> I have had fantastic luck with all my 18v Max stuff believe it or not. A cheap ass co worker of mine who never buys new power tools bought my used 18v kit so I figured I'd give this a shot.
> 
> ...


 

Used the 18V sawzall & impact today

i'm rather impressed

where's a good place to shop for this?

~S~


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I got mine from amazon. It shipped from a place called ACME tool but amazon has a few sellers that carry it already. I think it's only available online as of now bc it's a brand new kit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bustabo said:


> I got mine from amazon. It shipped from a place called ACME tool but amazon has a few sellers that carry it already. I think it's only available online as of now bc it's a brand new kit.


(stupid Q) so you gotta better $$$ on it on line that the big orange joint?

~CS~


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not in stores yet. This is their newest product line (20v max). Not the 18v nicad stuff u used.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Depot has the 4pc kit (cir saw,sawzall,hammer drill, light) $500 2pc kit (drill and impact) $280 and hammer drill $300 on the shelves about 20 different 20v max kits on their web. After discounts they are the best price around. We've picked up 5 of the kits so far. Same lower as the 18v better weight and design. The 20v charger also charges the 12v stuff, makes it nice to be able to put the kits together.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Weird. None of the home depots around here had any of the 20v Max stuff yet.

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

slackers.....


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I used the bee hammer drill today. Basically just drilled a few 2x4s, couple of LVLs and a ton of TGIs with a 7/8 spade bit and am pretty impressed. Plowed thru everything faster than the old stuff. Definitely more comfortable. Ill post more when I actually use it some more but I am happy so far.

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

do so Bust

i find the forums are closer to where the rubba neets the road, vs. these sites that have their own _'customer rating'_ system 

~CS~


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought the impact yesterday at home depot, it came with the smaller batteries, it feels good in the hand and has tons of power, plus it was only 169 bucks.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to say I'm very impressed with all the tools so far. I am still on my first battery charge with my hammer drill. Almost a week of roughing a house on one charge. Granted I use a hole hawg for the majority but drilled a ton of TGIs and cut a **** load of 2x4s with the same battery along with drilling through quite a few top plates and studs when I didn't feel like dragging the cord around to drill only a few holes. I would have had to charge my 18v Nicads (6 months old) everyday at this usage.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

bustabo said:


> Weird. None of the home depots around here had any of the 20v Max stuff yet.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


The big box store models are not the same as the ones you get at your dewalt dealer.....:no:


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> The big box store models are not the same as the ones you get at your dewalt dealer.....:no:


I find that very hard to believe. I'd love to see proof of this. A dewalt impact bought at home depot with with the same model number as one bought from ACME tools (where I got my 5pc kit) are the same product.

I may just go buy two exact models and take them apart to put this myth to sleep.

Anyone like to see this proved wrong? Lol. Ill take donations 

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The big box store models are not the same as the ones you get at your dewalt dealer.....:no:


As long as they have the same model #, they are the same. People keep passing this myth down, but if you ask the company, reps, or e-mail DeWALT, they'll tell you this myth is a bunch of balogna.

What the big box stores will have are model #s not carried by your supply houses or dealers that are marketed more towards the homeowner.

I like Grainger and all, but there's no chance in hell I'm buying my tools from them when there's an $80 premium on a drill or $150+ premium on a combo kit.

And what about Amazon? Do they carry the special, super duper dealer versions or the crappy big box versions of the same model number?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BigJohn20 said:


> As long as they have the same model #, they are the same. People keep passing this myth down, but if you ask the company, reps, or e-mail DeWALT, they'll tell you this myth is a bunch of balogna.
> 
> What the big box stores will have are model #s not carried by your supply houses or dealers that are marketed more towards the homeowner.
> 
> ...


You won't find the same model number as my supply house sells in the box stores here.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bustabo, Me likey this setup you got. How much did you drop for all that?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You won't find the same model number as my supply house sells in the box stores here.


So what you're really saying is that different stores have different models?

That's certainly earth-shattering. Most manufacturers these days have different kit model #s that vary based on what is included. it might end in a xxx1, xxx2, xxx3, xxx4 based on the fact that they all have a flashlight, reciprocating saw, and hammer drill, but the other tool is either a circular saw, impact driver, right angle drill, or angle grinder. You can take a look at the common tools in the kits, with their part numbers listed, and they will be exactly the same.

My boss picked up 3 Milwaukee M18 2691-24 kits a couple years back from Home Depot. They came with a free Impact Driver, and there was a rebate for a free tool (we got a hammer drill with each kit). Total cost for those 3 kits? $750. Total cost elsewhere? Would've been over $1500+.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Bustabo, Me likey this setup you got. How much did you drop for all that?


579$ Amazon but I think it's the same price everywherrr

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7 using Electrician Talk


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> You won't find the same model number as my supply house sells in the box stores here.


Yes u will.

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7 using Electrician Talk


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

bustabo said:


> Yes u will.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor Android CM7 using Electrician Talk


The model the big box stores here sells has the speed control in a different place and has the cheap chuck on it. You will not find the same one we use at the big box stores HERE.....:no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

n


BigJohn20 said:


> So what you're really saying is that different stores have different models?
> 
> That's certainly earth-shattering. Most manufacturers these days have different kit model #s that vary based on what is included. it might end in a xxx1, xxx2, xxx3, xxx4 based on the fact that they all have a flashlight, reciprocating saw, and hammer drill, but the other tool is either a circular saw, impact driver, right angle drill, or angle grinder. You can take a look at the common tools in the kits, with their part numbers listed, and they will be exactly the same.
> 
> My boss picked up 3 Milwaukee M18 2691-24 kits a couple years back from Home Depot. They came with a free Impact Driver, and there was a rebate for a free tool (we got a hammer drill with each kit). Total cost for those 3 kits? $750. Total cost elsewhere? Would've been over $1500+.


What I am saying is HERE you won't find the same model we use at either big box stores. There is a difference because I have owned one from big blue and all the others from our supply house....


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> What I am saying is HERE you won't find the same model we use at either big box stores. There is a difference because I have owned one from big blue ad all the others from our supply house....


If you give either of the big box stores the model # you want, they can be ordered, just like at a supply house. Usually it is the same price or cheaper and you can use a competitor's coupon to save even more money.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Look moron the model the big box stores here sells has the speed control in a different place and has the cheap chuck on it. You will not fid the same one we use at the big box stores HERE.....:no:


You're right, you may think you're getting a good deal at big blue but it's a different model. Same thing with HD and their John Deere tractors. Looks like a Deere, but if you go to the dealer, they're selling different model numbers. They're still a John Deere at HD, just the entry model. Same with the power tools for the most part.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

CheapCharlie said:


> You're right, you may think you're getting a good deal at big blue but it's a different model. Same thing with HD and their John Deere tractors. Looks like a Deere, but if you go to the dealer, they're selling different model numbers. They're still a John Deere at HD, just the entry model. Same with the power tools for the most part.


Look at Makita and Milwaukee. They have dozens of configurations for their X-piece combo kits. You really think that a big box store is going to have space to stock every single one? They stock what is usually the most affordable combo kits, which will usually have say a Compact Drill/Driver vs. Standard Drill/Driver, and a Compact Hammer Drill vs Standard Hammer Drill.

http://www.dewalt.com/tool-categories/cordless-combo-packs-20v-max-combo-packs.aspx

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...PT-_-Hero-_-Dewalt__20V_Max_Lithium-_-ShopNow

Looks to me like that except for the 20v/12v combos, the Orange Box carries every single 20v combo pack Dewalt puts out. Meaning that they'll carry the same exact thing for the 20v max that any of your supply houses will.

Comparisons:

DEWALT DCK590L2 20-Volt Max Li-Ion 5-Tool Combo Kit
Home Depot: $579
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Lowes: $579
http://www.lowes.com/pd_254286-70-D...oductId=3441520&N=0&catalogId=10051&langId=-1
Grainger: $680
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DEWALT-Cordless-Combination-Kit-11A163?Pid=search


DEWALT DCH213L2 20-Volt Max Li-Ion 3 Mode SDS Rotary Hammer Kit (3.0 Ah)
Grainger: $579
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DEWALT-Rotary-Hammer-11A160
Home Depot: $469
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

DEWALT DCF885L2 20-Volt Max Lithium Ion 1/4 in. Impact Driver Kit (3.0Ah)
Grainger: $315
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DEWALT-Impact-Driver-11A181
Home Depot: $269
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

And the kicker? You can use a 10% Lowes coupon at Home Depot or Lowes to save even more money. Some of the box stores around here even accept 20% Harbor Freight coupons.

So would you rather pay $680 for the 5-piece at Grainger, or $521.10 at Lowes or Home Depot? I personally don't have $160 that I can just throw away. Even if you compare it vs CPO (great company btw), they're still at $579 vs. $521. $60 is still a good chunk of change.

Of course you have to check model numbers when you shop. This doesn't apply just to tools, but to all purchases. If the buyer wants to buy something and be ignorant about it, that's the buyers fault, not the seller's fault.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nice product review here fella's, thanks for doin' all the legwork.....~CS~


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BigJohn20 said:


> As long as they have the same model #, they are the same. People keep passing this myth down, but if you ask the company, reps, or e-mail DeWALT, they'll tell you this myth is a bunch of balogna.
> 
> *What the big box stores will have are model #s not carried by your supply houses or dealers that are marketed more towards the homeowner.
> *
> ...



This is exactly what I am saying. So to say you can go to HD and get a dewalt like the ones we use is not true. They may can order it but that is not the same as walking in off the street and purchasing it like I can at my supply house.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BigJohn20 said:


> If you give either of the big box stores the model # you want, they can be ordered, just like at a supply house. Usually it is the same price or cheaper and you can use a competitor's coupon to save even more money.



The model we use costs more so I got 20.00 they won't sell it for the same price as the cheap one they stock.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't trust a big box store to order me a box of dirt. They would ship clay. 



I can trust and do trust my wholesale house to bring in the most obscure things you can possibly dream up. If I'm willing to pay air freight, they show up three days later. All this is a moot point however if the item is Generac, in which case it will always take an extra ten weeks to ship and will be the wrong model............


----------

